
Ask HN: How do you securely enter your LastPass Master Password on Android? - ToFab123
I have installed LastPass on my Windows PC and secured it with a strong, complex password. Now it is time to enter that password on my android phone. How do you get that password securely transferred from the PC to Android?<p>I can, of course, type it in (which you have to do frequently) email it to my self, store it on Dropbox in plain text, etc., but I don&#x27;t want to do that. It is the master passwords to my other passwords I then have to either share with external cloud service or place in plain text on an Android operating system that hasn&#x27;t received any updates for years.<p>It surprises me that LastPass has no QR code option or similar allowing me to point my camera towards my pc monitor and securely set up a phone.<p>My current solution is to use an easy-to-enter-password and then only use LastPass for sites I do not care so much about like blogs and similar websites that have no financial or sensitive info on me.<p>Entering a complex password, again and again, is something I don&#x27;t want to do. Maybe I have overlooked something in settings? What do you do?
======
pragmaticlurker
I enter it only once and then enable the fingerprint login

~~~
duiker101
This is also what I used to do. But also, I think it's good to remember the
master password, it's really the safest place where to keep it. I anyway moved
away from LastPass to bitwarden, that has the same fingerprint functionality
or a pin one.

~~~
IloveHN84
Ok but then you have the same problem

